# [Q] Best Home Launcher for Gingerbread???



## qs504792 (Feb 26, 2012)

i just want to find out what peoples opinions are on home launchers. i am currently using GO Launcher EX and i have enjoyed it and seen a lot of progress on their part. i used Launcher Pro for a bit but there was not much development and they had a "paid" version that didnt really give you more options.. witch i paid for btw. ADW is alright.. it seemed kind of dirty and choppy.. 

give your input please.


----------



## vit0r94 (Mar 4, 2012)

I like LaunchePro a lot, lacks developing, but still I'm find it very fluid, like no other... I would like to switch I'm getting bored of my theme and the lack of options it offers. I can use some advice too.

cheers.


----------



## PeartFan40 (Mar 4, 2012)

I was a Launcher Pro Plus user for the longest time, until I tried Go Launcher EX. I haven't turned back since. Go Launcher is awesome! Tons of features, and it has some great animations. I love the gesture feature as well. Def worth checking out. It's 100% free.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Premium App


----------



## karthiknr (Mar 4, 2012)

I would say ADW EX is the best out there. Simply amazing smoothness,fluid animations,theming support and excellent customisation options.

Sent from my Blade using XDA app


----------



## plainjane (Mar 4, 2012)

I second ADW Ex, it's great. And since development (and any communication from the dev) has stopped, LauncherPro has been left in the dust while other launchers have been adding features.
I don't trust the Go team or any of their apps. No ads, free apps, and permission for everything... makes me wonder how they make money.

I've been using the stock MIUI launcher for a while now, but ADW Ex is definitely the way to go if you don't have that.


----------



## parthiv_2011 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Launcher for SGS2*

If u are using a Samsung galaxy S2, I am sure that you all would love 2 home replacement apps .. The first one is touchwiz launcher (available in market) and the other one is Nemus Launcher ..
Touchwiz launcher is so similar to your stock UI. BUT it has additional options of having upto 5 custom shortcuts on dock and can even hide app labels on dock. App browser has options of 3d and highlighting running apps. The rest of it is just as the stock launcher. Best part is that it runs high scores on quadrant standard on gingerbread original.. my highest was 3800..
Nemus launcher is little known launcher but is one of the smoothest and best on galaxy s2. The app drawer is the best with hide app option and an amazingly cool fade to black of unused apps while scrolling in app drawer. This launcher can have upto 5 customizable docks.It is low on resources. Excellent scores in quadrant standard as well...


----------



## chikizmendez (Apr 18, 2012)

Launcher 7 overall takes less ram and I think its rather fast and smooth than any other launcher I have tested even wen I underclock its still prety smooth

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## Knight47 (Apr 18, 2012)

I would suggest Go launcher ex(has tons of features)


----------



## HazzaBlake (Apr 18, 2012)

Go Launcher ex and ADW launcher ex are my favourites. Back when it was still being worked on by Mr.Carnales, launcher pro was beastly... but those days are gone :/


----------



## anhttcm (Apr 18, 2012)

SS launcher is different.


----------



## H1TM4NXD (Apr 19, 2012)

I loved the fluid movement of TSF shell, took some time to get used to though.


----------



## rockstarrrrrrrr (Apr 19, 2012)

go launcher and adw launcher are the best..


----------



## Skyღ (Apr 19, 2012)

I like ADWLauncher Ex , because it has a nice interface . 
Advantages:
Highly Customizable Home replacement application

5 different app drawer styles/behaviors

3D Nexus One like application drawer

2 different plain vertical drawer styles, the “old one” and a new fast and smooth one

2 different Iphone-like horizontal application drawers, a traditional paginated one and a new one with continuous fling

    Different desktop transitions: new animations while navigating through your desktop screens. Try them all, they’re crazy!!!

    New Icons configurations/look and feel: Tweak your desktop icons, change its sizes, add coloured backgrounds, change font size, color, etc!

    New fast presets mode: Quickly change the whole desktop configuration by 1 click!

    Editable desktop icons for applications, shortcuts and folders!

    Lots of code improvements

Lots and more . That's why i love ADWLauncher Ex and i've been using it for like 1 year already . The launcher is kinda awesome though . I donated to the developer to support them .


----------



## Tp* (Apr 19, 2012)

qs504792 said:


> i just want to find out what peoples opinions are on home launchers. i am currently using GO Launcher EX and i have enjoyed it and seen a lot of progress on their part. i used Launcher Pro for a bit but there was not much development and they had a "paid" version that didnt really give you more options.. witch i paid for btw. ADW is alright.. it seemed kind of dirty and choppy..
> 
> give your input please.

Click to collapse



i have tested and tried a decent amount of launchers but i have never gotten more comfortable or enjoyed the usage of any other launcher as Go Launcher EX... been using it since i had GT-i9000 and currently using it on my GT-i9100G


----------



## passionalles (Apr 19, 2012)

Adw launcher for sure or tsf shell if u look for features.. 

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## Tp* (Apr 19, 2012)

passionalles said:


> Adw launcher for sure or tsf shell if u look for features..
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium

Click to collapse



TSF-Shell is nice and fast, especially with mobile that have limited resources such as SGS I (512 RAM), but if you're looking for real features you are definitely not pointing to TSF-Shell... Yet it ain't fair to compare Go Launcher EX and TSF-Shell as each launcher has his own specs + each user will use the launcher that best fits his needs, some needs a fast launcher and that would come over the features it will have, and others are looking for features despite some lag of performance...


----------



## boyrelax (Jun 18, 2012)

plainjane said:


> I second ADW Ex, it's great. And since development (and any communication from the dev) has stopped, LauncherPro has been left in the dust while other launchers have been adding features.
> I don't trust the Go team or any of their apps. No ads, free apps, and permission for everything... makes me wonder how they make money.
> 
> I've been using the stock MIUI launcher for a while now, but ADW Ex is definitely the way to go if you don't have that.

Click to collapse



+1 here...it also makes me wonder why the Go team never ask for donate versions of their apps...been using Go launcher for quite some time, but i switched to ADW Ex now..reason?CLEAN AND FAST!but not as fast as Launcher Pro,:customizable though..


----------



## paranoid2jm (Jun 19, 2012)

i have used quiet a few launchers n my best ones are: ADW, GO LAUNCHER, MIUI LAUNCHER AND LAUNCHER 7...


----------



## depzaj (Jun 19, 2012)

*GO*

i choice GO laucher


----------



## netomel (Jun 19, 2012)

I would say Go launcher EX is the best for all the features.


----------



## qs504792 (Feb 26, 2012)

i just want to find out what peoples opinions are on home launchers. i am currently using GO Launcher EX and i have enjoyed it and seen a lot of progress on their part. i used Launcher Pro for a bit but there was not much development and they had a "paid" version that didnt really give you more options.. witch i paid for btw. ADW is alright.. it seemed kind of dirty and choppy.. 

give your input please.


----------



## UstesGreenridge (Aug 3, 2012)

if you want some ICS then Holo Launcher


----------



## smokeboy67 (Aug 3, 2012)

Launcher Pro


----------



## estallings15 (Aug 3, 2012)

FTL Launcher. Hands down.


----------



## farhatmasood (Aug 3, 2012)

*SPB Shell*



qs504792 said:


> i just want to find out what peoples opinions are on home launchers. i am currently using GO Launcher EX and i have enjoyed it and seen a lot of progress on their part. i used Launcher Pro for a bit but there was not much development and they had a "paid" version that didnt really give you more options.. witch i paid for btw. ADW is alright.. it seemed kind of dirty and choppy..
> 
> give your input please.

Click to collapse



SPB Shell would be the best in my opinion.


----------



## Sot0 (Aug 3, 2012)

Im just using Touchwiz 3. Its easy and clean and not full of animations and/or settings


----------



## hans moleman (Aug 3, 2012)

Launcher pro 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## _che_ (Aug 3, 2012)

I've used nova and the free version works really well.


----------



## HellRocker™ (Aug 4, 2012)

Go Launcher Pro.


----------



## qs504792 (Sep 17, 2012)

Do home launchers greatly affect your CPU GPU benchmarks?

Sent from my E4GT Cm10


----------



## kusnirik (Sep 17, 2012)

use official launcher


----------



## gagdude (Sep 18, 2012)

qs504792 said:


> Do home launchers greatly affect your CPU GPU benchmarks?
> 
> Sent from my E4GT Cm10

Click to collapse




Depends on the launcher, I'd guess. I heard Go Launcher is a memory hog





kusnirik said:


> use official launcher

Click to collapse



stock gingerbread launcher looks so ugly, its like its asking to be replaced

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## biron_w (Sep 19, 2012)

Back in the day LauncherPro was the best but it's just been abandoned now(despite them insisting it HASN'T been abandoned on the LauncherPro forums) so now I think ADW EX is the best for GB.


----------



## dbutun (Sep 19, 2012)

I went through several. Launcherpro was good but the dev stopped developing for it. I tried go but wasnt a fan and zeam is good if it needs to be light on resources. Eventually I settlled on one for the ADW launchers.


----------



## arkihub (Sep 22, 2012)

holo launcher and xperia s home for me


----------



## Nibblex (Sep 22, 2012)

I couldn't say any different word

Enviado desde mi ST17i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swaps100050 (Nov 7, 2012)

*GO Launcher EX & ADW EX*

GO launcher is great if u dont have any internal memory issues, coz its a great memory hog....

ADW EX is lite and fast with lots of themes....

anyways it depends upon the user what interface he wants....


----------



## tofu21 (Nov 7, 2012)

Go Launcher EX was pretty good until Go started pushing forth so many updates. Now, it's a pain to use and given the direction Go SMS has been going, I decided I was done with it.


----------



## Okdek88 (Nov 7, 2012)

Go Launcher FTW! With a Holo theme, or something..


----------



## gagdude (Nov 7, 2012)

Okdek88 said:


> Go Launcher FTW! With a Holo theme, or something..

Click to collapse



As pointed out multiple times, that launcher is a total memory hog.
If ya want a true Holo (ICS) like experience, nothing matches up to Holo Launcher

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Sörnäinen (Nov 7, 2012)

Nobody uses MX launcher here? My personal favourite in terms of simple beauty and memory/battery consumption.


----------



## qs504792 (Feb 26, 2012)

i just want to find out what peoples opinions are on home launchers. i am currently using GO Launcher EX and i have enjoyed it and seen a lot of progress on their part. i used Launcher Pro for a bit but there was not much development and they had a "paid" version that didnt really give you more options.. witch i paid for btw. ADW is alright.. it seemed kind of dirty and choppy.. 

give your input please.


----------



## d3kilo (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm using Holo launcher and holo locker for gingerbread device. It's low memory and it's ICS theme.


----------



## mr_itou (Nov 8, 2012)

i'm using go launcher exe with ics theme. 
i'll try that holo launcher of yours later . .


----------



## Fredfly (Nov 8, 2012)

Nova launcher  nova launcher nova launcher. It's the best. Especially with nova prime. The animation speed adjustment gives a lag free feel with plenty of options.

Sent from my baked HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Nov 8, 2012)

Fredfly said:


> Nova launcher  nova launcher nova launcher. It's the best. Especially with nova prime. The animation speed adjustment gives a lag free feel with plenty of options.
> 
> Sent from my baked HTC One S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gingerbread gingerbread gingerbread says the title of this thread

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## sixline (Dec 5, 2012)

I have used many launchers on my wildfire, I ve found go launcher ex the best in terms of customization and features but its memory hog and  takes almost 13 mb! Holo launcher is good but lacks many features.


----------



## gorull (Dec 5, 2012)

Try to use ADW launcher

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## howpathetic (Dec 5, 2012)

Go launcher, QQ launcher smooth and fast..


----------



## legion423 (Dec 6, 2012)

ADW launcher EX:cyclops:


----------



## Dkings (Dec 16, 2012)

The latest version of ADW Launcher Ex is the best for limited phones , just try it and feel the difference 
But if you are using a high end phone then I recommend go launcher ex ^^


----------



## gagdude (Dec 16, 2012)

Dkings said:


> The latest version of ADW Launcher Ex is the best for limited phones , just try it and feel the difference
> But if you are using a high end phone then I recommend go launcher ex ^^

Click to collapse



+1
The new ADW is da bomb

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## YaduXGT (Jan 19, 2013)

*ADW launcher EX*



gagdude said:


> +1
> The new ADW is da bomb
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Guys adw launcher ex is really good as for me too but it doesn't work after converting it to a system app...
do any of u know which home launcher is the best to convert to system app replacing the default system launcher (system\app\  folder).
im using a Motorola fire xt530 with gingerbread(2.3.5) and the moto switch is a bad home launcher coz it lags a lot.
go launcher is a memory hog... holo launcher has very less customizations 
can someone suggest me a good  launcher which can be converted into system app...


----------



## tgspeedjunky (Feb 10, 2013)

*Holo Launcher Plus*

I have tried most of the launchers mentioned, they all have little imperfections that bug me.. I have found Holo the best for Gingerbread but the stock one although lacking in areas seems to be far more polished and fitting to the rest of the phones theme.


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 10, 2013)

Xperia launcher ...
Lightest

wanna thank xda? here


----------



## Juice3250 (Feb 10, 2013)

YaduXGT said:


> Guys adw launcher ex is really good as for me too but it doesn't work after converting it to a system app...
> do any of u know which home launcher is the best to convert to system app replacing the default system launcher (system\app\  folder).
> im using a Motorola fire xt530 with gingerbread(2.3.5) and the moto switch is a bad home launcher coz it lags a lot.
> go launcher is a memory hog... holo launcher has very less customizations
> can someone suggest me a good  launcher which can be converted into system app...

Click to collapse



I am on cm7 with my Droid x2 using adw ex. I converted adw ex to a system app through titanium backup and deleted the free version of adw that comes with cm7. I have no problems with it whatsoever.

Adw ex definitely is the best.











Sent from my CM7 Droid X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jameski182 (Feb 10, 2013)

I also like the Go Launcher I can choose a lot of cool and nice themes. But I have one problem, it lags sometime specially when you switch home screens.


----------



## sixline (Feb 25, 2013)

I liked go launcher but it was heavy for low end devices. Now I am using Nemus launcher which really is snapy

Sent from my fabulous LG Optimus LTE LU6200 using XDA App


----------



## icyspikey (Mar 17, 2013)

Smart Launcher xD


----------



## asilaydyingdl (Apr 30, 2013)

*Another vote for Holo Launcher!*



tgspeedjunky said:


> I have tried most of the launchers mentioned, they all have little imperfections that bug me.. I have found Holo the best for Gingerbread but the stock one although lacking in areas seems to be far more polished and fitting to the rest of the phones theme.

Click to collapse



I support the Holo Launcher vote, especially for older or lower resource devices.  I didn't like the stock launcher because it was lacking in features and customization options, but it was blazing fast.  ADW Launcher has plenty of features, themes, and is pretty snappy, but I have experienced bugs and I found the menus to be a little difficult to navigate.  Making simple changes was difficult at times.  GO Launcher is feature-rich and has plenty of themes available, with easy to navigate menus, but it is heavy on memory usage (It was eating 15-20 MB of RAM just at idle) and I would get lag from time to time I would close apps or switch desktops.  I was tired of dealing with the lag and want to improve battery life, so I went on a mission to find something better and discovered Holo Launcher.  It comes in ICS theme by default, which is great for older devices and give them a modern look.  It is VERY lightweight and can use ADW themes (the paid version will use GO Launcher themes).  It has lots of options to customize it to your liking and is extremely fast on lower resource devices.  With an ICS or Jellybean Theme Chooser theme, you'll have a polished and modern look on an older device without sacrificing ease of use.


----------



## Lord AJ (Apr 27, 2014)

*Holo launcher plus*

I think holo launcher is the best for lowend phones as it gives ics like interface and is not at all heavy on the phone. Launcher pro too is light but it just doesn't look good.


----------



## dsyed (Apr 28, 2014)

*Best Launcher*

i like dodel launcher..extremly feature rich...


----------



## qs504792 (Feb 26, 2012)

i just want to find out what peoples opinions are on home launchers. i am currently using GO Launcher EX and i have enjoyed it and seen a lot of progress on their part. i used Launcher Pro for a bit but there was not much development and they had a "paid" version that didnt really give you more options.. witch i paid for btw. ADW is alright.. it seemed kind of dirty and choppy.. 

give your input please.


----------



## Anmolrazr (Jun 24, 2014)

i use tsf shell, its extremely fast , u should try it , thou a ram sucker but , fire xt has enough ram for it !:laugh:


----------



## GuestD0053 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'd recommend you the Mi Launcher, much customisation and cool themes.
Should work for Gingerbread too


----------



## farras Rockabillity (Jul 27, 2014)

Cm launcher.   Nice. !!! 

Sent from my XT531 using XDA Free mobile app


----------

